# more baby pics



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

Just had to post, our first ever chick...called Peeps ( my 6 year old named him/her)

came back from the long weekend and he had just hatched. he seems to think I am a mommy pigeon, he begs for food from me...i handle him daily (cuddles) and the parents are used to it, even though they are supposed to be tough street pigeons. sadly I am going to be away for 5 weeks and will miss the rest of his development.


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

OK ....well, everyone have a great summer out there.


----------

